# Brookville Tailwaters 12/30



## crappie4me

pics are pretty good...fish are prettier..catching any fish this time of year is a great day. great job


----------



## TPfisher

good to see a few trout caught at Brookeville. i hadnt seen any the lastfew times i went out there


----------



## FSHNERIE

Smoked Trout.....Yummmmm


----------



## TeamPlaker

Nice fish! Got to love this time of year, bet you had the place to yourself.


----------



## London calling

Where is Brookville located ?


----------



## Streamhawk

Glad to hear that you caught some trout at Brookville. I was thinking about going there and give it a try.


----------



## Salmonid

The Brookville Tailwater is located in SE indiana near the town of Brookville, Indiana, it is the tailwater below Brookville lake. It is managed as a trophy fishery with only 1 Brown trout a day allowed and it must be over 18" . The regulations require a Trout Stamp as well as Indiana License and the season is strictly Catch and Release from Jan 1st through April 15th, the tailwater is completely closed to fishing of any type from April 15th through April 24th ( for stocking purposes) and the trout season reopens at 6:00am on the 24th of April. The tailwater consists of 2.2 miles of mostly wadeable water but felts at a minimum and a wading staff is advised if the flows are about 3.4 ft on the Gauge. I just checked and its down to 3.5 ft so the fishing will be very tough until it drops some more. 
Salmonid


----------



## AnglinMueller

I've never actually made it up there to fish the tailwaters although i've told myself i would countless times. Been to the lake plenty times but don't know how to get to the tailwater area. Could someone give me some directions to get there?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## yonderfishin

Is there any good campgrounds around there ? I am asking because one of my favorite places to fish was tailwater of Buford dam ( chattahoochee river ) in Georgia , there were a number really nice TVA campgrounds right around there and it is an EXCELLENT vacation spot , I have been looking for something like that a little closer to Ohio.


----------



## Hook N Book

AnglinMueller said:


> I've never actually made it up there to fish the tailwaters although i've told myself i would countless times. Been to the lake plenty times but don't know how to get to the tailwater area. Could someone give me some directions to get there?
> Thanks for any help!


If you're heading there from Cinti. by way of I-74 you likey drive right past it.


----------



## Rooster

Are you required to purchase the Trout Stamp if you C&R? That is, if I'm not keeping fish, do I need a trout stamp? I've fished for trout in other states without a trout stamp (always C&R), and always just planned to say that I was fishing for smallmouth, and can't help it if I keep catching trout!


----------



## riverKing

yes you need a trout stamp to fish the tailwater, even if you are trying to catch walleye or whatever.


----------



## Hillbilly910

unless something changed since last year, you do not have to have a trout stamp to fish the tailwaters if your pursuing other fish.
You can legally wade the entire stream, from dam(except in the raceway, not a good idea) to the river. There are several access points, below the dam, the park, and behind 52 pick-up (please stop in the store and let them know) There is a pull off on the 252 bridge where alot of folks access the stream, but i dont know for sure how the property works there. If you leave the water-way, you would be tresspassing(except in the park), as long as you stay in the water, you are legal.
I live 5 minutes from there, have spent a good deal of time last couple of weeks fishin for walleyes with no luck, but there are some dandies in there.

I will contact the area wildlife biologist to make sure about the trout stamp, but i know i have asked that question before and have likewised been checked fishing down there this time of year.
Also, unless something has changed, a 1 day license includes the trout stamp.

HB:G


----------



## Hillbilly910

on page 10 of the 2009 fish guide it says and i quote...,"you also must have a valid trout and salmon stamp in your possesion to legally FISH FOR OR TAKE trout and salmon from public waters."
If you are not fishing for trout/harvesting trout, you are not required to have the stamp.

Also, the tailwaters do not close for stockings(page 16 of the 2009 guide), you can fish the tailwaters 365 days out of the year.

HB:G


----------



## TPfisher

Hillbilly910 said:


> unless something changed since last year, you do not have to have a trout stamp to fish the tailwaters if your pursuing other fish.
> You can legally wade the entire stream, from dam(except in the raceway, not a good idea) to the river. There are several access points, below the dam, the park, and behind 52 pick-up (please stop in the store and let them know) There is a pull off on the 252 bridge where alot of folks access the stream, but i dont know for sure how the property works there. If you leave the water-way, you would be tresspassing(except in the park), as long as you stay in the water, you are legal.
> I live 5 minutes from there, have spent a good deal of time last couple of weeks fishin for walleyes with no luck, but there are some dandies in there.
> 
> I will contact the area wildlife biologist to make sure about the trout stamp, but i know i have asked that question before and have likewised been checked fishing down there this time of year.
> Also, unless something has changed, a 1 day license includes the trout stamp.
> 
> HB:G


wait, there are walleyes in the tailwaters?


----------



## Hillbilly910

yes there are. Its not like some tailwaters that regularly produce walleyes, but they are there. Plenty of walleyes in the lake, and the river=walleyes in the tailwater. I have seen some big ones caught, but ive never been the one to catch them. I have personally seen 2, 7-8lbers caught last year, and have heard of bigger. Personally i have seen 4 caught this year, 2 eaters(14-16") and 2 nice ones (18-20"), 2 weekends ago. Its a tough fishery for walleyes, a good day is 2 fish, a great day would be 3 or more. Biggest i have ever caught was just under 4lbs.

On a similar note, there is an incredible fish divesity in the water, both trout, large and smallmouth bass,whitebass, rockbass, bluegill, all 3 catfish. I have heard just last week somebody saw a musky swimming about, and garr have been spotted there a few years ago. 2 years ago in the spring, several folks caught some stripers in the spring.

HB:G


----------



## riverKing

though the tailwater gets many species of fish. it is only because it is between two of the best warmwater fisheries in indiana, the whitewater river and brookville lake.
the tailwater is a trout fishery, well was until a bunch of morons tried to poach it to death, but it will be again. you can catch walleye right below the dam in mid winter, and sauger and eyes at the mouth where it meets the whitewater, the rest of the river is fairly useless for anything but trout and suckers though I have occasionally picked of all kinds of stuff there. 
that is why I would suggest a trout stamp as it is a trout fishery, and if I were a game warden unless you where fishing chicken livers on the bottom or somthing that would doubtfully ever catch a trout, and excuse of another species would not fly.
and finally, too everyone here(though I think most of you do this) just but the license anywhere you are, they support the fisheries which is totally worth an extra $11.


----------



## Streamhawk

I don't know how true this is, but I heard some time ago that there has been some fighting between some locals and a group that wants to do a project to improve the water way for the trout fishing. It got to the point where someone's windows were broken out in their car. Also that they are thinking of not stocking there anymore. Does anyone know about this??


----------



## Lewzer

Here's the minutes of the September 14th 2009 advisory council that discusses CITU boulder placement plan.

http://www.in.gov/nrc/files/AC_September_2009_Minutes.pdf


----------



## TPfisher

riverKing said:


> though the tailwater gets many species of fish. it is only because it is between two of the best warmwater fisheries in indiana, the whitewater river and brookville lake.
> the tailwater is a trout fishery, well was until a bunch of morons tried to poach it to death, but it will be again. you can catch walleye right below the dam in mid winter, and sauger and eyes at the mouth where it meets the whitewater, the rest of the river is fairly useless for anything but trout and suckers though I have occasionally picked of all kinds of stuff there.
> that is why I would suggest a trout stamp as it is a trout fishery, and if I were a game warden unless you where fishing chicken livers on the bottom or somthing that would doubtfully ever catch a trout, and excuse of another species would not fly.
> and finally, too everyone here(though I think most of you do this) just but the license anywhere you are, they support the fisheries which is totally worth an extra $11.


I fish it for trout somewhat regularly. but its flyfishing. probably why i have never caught a walleye. As far as trout fishing goes, I like the Mad river a LOT more.


----------



## NLC25

Were the boulders going to be in the main river or the tailwaters?


----------



## Salmonid

They were going to be planted only in the tailwater, if you ever been over there you would know why they wanted to do this since a vast majority of the water over there is flat panned from the channelization and high water flushes. ( No natuaral habitat, too shallow in summer to hold trout, ) The locals appear to think it will hurt the fishery by making more holes in the river and yet no higher stocking rate so they feel the rainbows (IE. dinner) will be much harder to catch.

Obviously this is a good lesson is how you should never underestimate the power of uninformed people when it comes down to doing something good for the fisherey weather it be for native or non native species. The Trout guys understand this, the IDNR guys understand this, the ACoE understand this but the local plunkers over there rallied in numbers and it just shows that even though the right thing is to add structure back to a "channelized' streambed, ( to make it more natural) the IDNR leaned on CITU to pull there permit so IDNR didnt have to be the bad guy, its all about politics folks and locals vote and have a large say in what gov organizations do or wont do. Oh how i could tell you guys some stories from the ODNR side...... Makes me want to beat my brains in with a large rock, just doesnt make sense sometimes....
OK, Ill get off my horse now. 

Salmonid


----------



## NLC25

That is what I thought, but why were the canoe folks so opposed to this---I've never heard of people canoeing the east fork.

I can see the fuss about the live bait/artificial bait rules...but I think you'd be crazy to get so angry about the boulders/making the east fork a better overall fishery.


----------



## Streamhawk

Very interesting article, thanks for the post of the link. After reading it, this plays out the same old situation, for the most part people do not like change. I can not understand how people who go fishing there are keeping the fish they catch. I was amused by the comment about how "people are feeding their families with the fish that they catch there". Are they living in tents with no running water or electric??? LOL What they would spend on buying bait, hooks, beer, and anything else to go fishing, they could buy a lot of fish at what they call a "grocery store". LOL I think that there is a very unique oportunity to build a world class trophy trout fishery there, and the town of Brookville would make out due to increased tax revuene from businesses that are there now and create all kinds of new businesses with this area becoming a destination for excellent fishing. People would be coming from all over to fish, and they gotta stay and eat somewhere while they are there. In my opinion, the locals seem very short sighted and they are not looking at the long term. Hell, I am planning a trip to Cherokee NC to do some trout fishing. The Cherokee Indians have built up a world class trout fishery in the Smokey Mountains. Anyway, if you want to do some real fishing, you need to fish the west branch of the Whitewater anyway, I feel some of the best small mouth fishing in the tri-state area. Well, I hope that they figure out something to make it work, would be a shame if it dies out.


----------



## TPfisher

has anybody fished over there more recently than 12/30?


----------



## NLC25

I fished on 12/31 and caught two small browns


----------



## Rooster

A buddy and I fished the tailwater on 1/3, and caught 7 trout between us. My buddy caught one football brown, but the rest were smaller like these:


----------



## Streamhawk

I hope you did not keep those fish.... some families might go hungry in Brookville. LOL


----------



## Rooster

No, Im too lazy to clean/cook my own fish..I did go to Pappadeauxs later that evening for some Mahi, dirty rice, and crawfish etouffee. That place rocks!

All the fish were around 12-14, except my buddies football that was a soild 18+ brown. I tried to get a pic, but at that point it was too cold for the battery in my camera.

Also, Im about 90% sure that we saw a bald eagle while we were fishingare there some in the area?

We plan to go back this weekend, and wade the entire river. Is it possible to wade all the way from 52 pick-up to the park at the dam?


----------



## sliprig

Also said:


> As of last week there were 4 or 5 eagles "fishing" near the dam. Three matures for sure, the others were either immature or golden's. There whre 2 nest within 15 miles of the lake, so most likely immatures.
> 
> And the "locals" are concerned about "outsiders" telling what their going to do, it's not really about the placement of a few rocks.
> 
> Slip


----------



## Salmonid

Rooster, its possible but a ton of water to cover, 3 holes over your head and lots of tricky rocks to navigate, Id break it into 2 sections and that way you could fish all the right spots instead of worrying if youll make it out before dark. Its only 2.1 miles but een at low flow, the rocks make it toug to cover a lot of water, its not like the Mad where you could easily do 2 miles in a day. ( much easier wading) Id also recommend starting upstream and working down, your thighs will appreciate it later that night...
Nice fish BTW, what did you take them on??

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid

The tailwater itself, within the high water line is a "Public Easement " coordinated through the ACoE but once you breach the high water line, you would be trespassing with exception to the park in town on the WEST bank only and above the first bridge which is owned by the state park. 
ACoE which is Govt funded, as an entity, is bound to allow public/recreational use on its easements/land. We have discussed this at great lenghs with ACoE and the trout community. 

Salmonid


----------



## Rooster

Salmonid- Thanks for the warning! I'm sure that breaking it into two sections is the &#8220;smart&#8221; thing to do, but we have never been accused of being too smart.

We were using spinning gear, and throwing small rooster tails/ Mepps.


----------



## Salmonid

Just remember that this explaination is unique becuase of the tailwater being managed by ACoE, ( about the High water mark) so outside this small stretch there is no such thing as a high water mark for access in Ohio or Indiana, just wanted to clear that up. 

Salmonid


----------



## Streamhawk

You could wade from the dam down to the bridge next to the gas station in one day. If the water is low, there are only a few holes to fish anway, and below the bridge where the gas station is, it gets really shallow until it dumps into the west branch. Felts are the way to go and a wading stick, good luck.


----------



## Rooster

We fished about a mile of the "upper" tailwaters today. There were a lot of people out fishing today. We saw a least two other people wading, and 5 people shore fishing. The fish were harder to find, and we only got 4 between us. But, I did get a nice little piggy.


----------



## TPfisher

thats a nice fish


----------



## Gone Fission

Rooster..

A1deerhunter and I canoe that area a lot and we often see bald eagles. I am sure that is what you saw. There amazing to see in the wild!


----------



## Salmonid

I dont think I have ever seen a eagle over there but one day about 3 years ago in mid sumer watched 2 river otters playing in the stream, pretty cool, never seen any ever before. 
Salmonid
PS Nice female brown there, did you get a measurement??


----------



## fallen513

12/29

My rod & reel, not my fish.


----------



## TPfisher

what kinda Lamson reel is that. i have a 1.5 alox that i love


----------



## fallen513

I believe it is the 1.5... it is on a Scott G series 3 weight. I like it mainly because it is especially light. I have not caught a fish on it yet.


----------



## Streamhawk

Nice fish! Where you throwing streamers?


----------



## TPfisher

i think I might go over here tomorrow and see if i can't catch a trout or two


----------



## TPfisher

my 1.5 is on a sage FLi 476


----------



## TPfisher

Rooster said:


> No, Im too lazy to clean/cook my own fish..I did go to Pappadeauxs later that evening for some Mahi, dirty rice, and crawfish etouffee. That place rocks!
> 
> All the fish were around 12-14, except my buddies football that was a soild 18+ brown. I tried to get a pic, but at that point it was too cold for the battery in my camera.
> 
> Also, Im about 90% sure that we saw a bald eagle while we were fishingare there some in the area?
> 
> We plan to go back this weekend, and wade the entire river. Is it possible to wade all the way from 52 pick-up to the park at the dam?


 i'm going to try to wade that stretch tomorrow. i'll let you know if it's possible. i think it is.


----------



## fallen513

How'd the wading go TP? I'm heading over in the morning I believe... Scott G series 3 weight in tow...


----------

